# Stolen Tumbler pigeons



## Wendyn (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi.

I have had my Tumbler Pigeons stolen from my home in Cannock Staffordshire UK. There were 31 birds stolen on the 26th March 2007.

If anyone knows of any birds being offered that may be suspect please either call Cannock police or leave me a message on here.

The pigeons were black/white, brown/white, tan/white, and some white with flecks of black in them. I do have some photo's of them if anyone needs to see them.

I am very greatful for any help anyone can offer in recovering my babies.

Thanks. Wendy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

I'm sorry to hear about this crime that has been commited and is what brought you to our forum. 

I do hope that you can recover your birds somehow.

Please do post pictures of your birds.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How terrible!!! I am so sorry this happened to you.
I am sure if any UK members on this forum hear or see anything they will let you know.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Were any of these birds banded? I saw that you had posted them to 911. If any of them have bands, that info really needs to be added to the file in our database.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

most of the time stolen birds goes into pet shops because the robbers are scared to keep them with them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Bumped up for more exposure.


----------



## Wendyn (Apr 2, 2007)

*More info for stolen Tumblers.*

Hi.

Most of my birds had 1 yellow and 1 black ring on with the number 466692 on them. I would guess that the rings have been removed from the birds by now.

I would love to get my birds back but if anyone has any breeding pairs of Tumblers close to Cannock Staffordshire UK that they may want to sell then please get in touch with me via this forum.

The theives did leave just one young bird that may have been to hard to catch but she is very stressed now and lonely.

Here are a few pictures of some of my babies.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i hope you recover yr birds.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wendy,

I am just heartbroken after reading your thread. You know my husband and I cat, rat, racoon, and dog proof our lofts, and the unthinkable possibility that humans are capable of depriving us of our beloved birds never crosses our minds.

I hope with all my heart that you recover your little beauties.

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I took the liberty of downsizing your pictures and reposting them. Hope you don't mind. I also put the band info in the 911 database. It might help, might not.....but it sure can't hurt.........


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

are you sure those arent rollers ?? cuz they look alot more like rollers to me then tumblers ,sorry for your loss though,they are beautiful , hope you get them or at least some back


----------



## Wendyn (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi.

Thanks for all your kind words, it is heartbreaking when this happens. After this I would advise everyone to take precautions and protect their birds from the human element.

My husband has got me 3 pairs of Tumblers today and although they will never be the ones that have been stolen, I will be able to breed them and build another flock.

Thanks Lovebirds for sizing the pictures for me, we forgot about doing that.

I will get a picture of my new birds and post it for you all to see.

Thanks. Wendy.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Wendy, this is a common problem in my country. When we design lofts we have to consider these problems. I suggest that you install an alarm system to yr loft asap. the robbers know yr house is a easy target


----------

